# can you breed sibling pair?



## Buddha (Sep 12, 2010)

i found a pair on aquabid, not sure what if any ramifications breeding sibling pair would cause. somebody please explain? i know sibling means brother sister, but in the world of fish does that mean you cannot breed them?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Sure you can breed them.
It is a common practice, specially when breeders are working in a line to produce some specific characteristic in their spawns.


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

If you're planning on starting a line, you will have to outcross eventually since all you're going to be doing is passing the same genes back and forth if you keep working with such closely related fish. If you're just starting out, though, it's perfectly acceptable and a common practice to breed siblings. The traits in both the male and female are the most likely to breed true with this arrangement, so if you like them a lot as individuals, you will potentially be getting a lot more "hims" and "hers." If you want to continue with this line of fish, though, you should be looking for other unrelated individuals to complement your line in the future.


----------

